# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Иисус

## Konstantin64

Примите смиренные поклоны,уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху.
 У меня вопрос скорее академический.Поясните пожалуйста : если Брахма-обусловленная душа,хотя и высшего уровня,а Иисус-чистая
особоуполномоченная душа,то выходит ,что "статус" Иисуса выше? Не то чтобы это было важно для духовной практики,просто интересно всё....

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Я ничего не знаю про Иисуса. Не пытайтесь сравнивать традиции. Это неблагодарное занятие.

----------

